# Looking for Anatolian or Akbash



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I am looking for a pup, an Anatolian or Akbash. 
Pup. 

I am currently in Northern MI but will be moving to the NW this summer. I have one male English Shepherd pup.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We just bred our AKC registered Anatolian female to a AKC registered male. Pups will be AKC registered for $1,000-1,500 and we will ship at 8 weeks old. Both parents are working dogs with all type of farm animals and pups will be raised in with goats, chickens, barn cats, ducks. Taking $100 deposits to hold a reservation. There are a few photos here: https://www.facebook.com/121645621244265/photos/pcb.606792359396253/606790526063103/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*LGD Pups*

What was the dates of breeding?

The real value of the dams interacting with the pups and the goats happens in the next 3-4 weeks. From 5-8 weeks is good but the valuable time from the dam comes after.

For K9s and police dogs I prefer getting a pup on the weekend between their 6th and 7th week to get max bonding with me potential, but for a dog thats to guard or work with livestock that next month with the dam working is the big training value time.

What is the basis for the price difference quoted?

What is the background on the parents?

Your pic link wouldnt open for me.


----------

